# The Pipe Blind Taste Challenge



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here's how it would go down - 
Sign up here if you are interested. 
After the list is created you will be assigned a partner. 
You will send your partner samples of two different tobaccos. The samples should be sufficient enough to get 2 or 3 bowls of each tobacco sent. The baggies should be identified as Sample "A" & Sample "B". 
Everyone is to smoke a couple bowls of their tobacco within three weeks of receipt and post a review and a guess as to what the tobacco is.

*Who can play*
Anybody! If you do not have a trade under your belt, you will need to send to your partner first.

What you send is up to you. Just don't send drugstore tobacco. Send something you would smoke yourself. English, VA VaPer & Aromatic is fine. People are also welcome to add any tag alongs to keep the samples company. :tu

*Why would I want to do this?*
Smoking some unknown tobacco is a great way to rate the tobacco and learn a little more about what you like and don't like. You get to cut through all the hype and focus just on the tobacco

Who wants in on the 
*Pipe Blind Taste Test Challenge??*


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The Players
1 Commander Quan


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

That sounds pretty cool. I doubt my reviews would be good for anyone. My rating system has two levels "Like it" and "Meh".


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've thought about this before, but came to the conclusion that the only effective way to really make sure an unbiased reaction would result would be to hand each smoker an already loaded bowl.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Bermac said:


> That sounds pretty cool. I doubt my reviews would be good for anyone. My rating system has two levels "Like it" and "Meh".


That's all you need


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> The Players
> 1 Commander Quan


Sounds interesting.
Iam in....

#2Player=Pdx....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Count me IN!


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

I stink at reviews but I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The Players
1 Commander Quan
2 Pdx
3 owaindav
4 Unoriginal Username


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I love this idea! Count me in


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

sure I'll play


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in. These are always fun to me both watching and participating. Tried to clean the list up for you a little bit as well CQ. I think all the I'm ins are on the list at this point. 


The Players:

1. Commander Quan
2. Pdx
3. owaindav
4. Unoriginal Username
5. Uelrindru
6. xl4life
7. ultramag
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19
20.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Bermac said:


> That sounds pretty cool. I doubt my reviews would be good for anyone. My rating system has two levels "Like it" and "Meh".


I'm in the same boat as Lloyd but will gladly watch from the sideline.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL...for a while, it seemed like only the newbie pipers (of which I am one) were jumping in on this. I thought maybe that was a sign of the futility of guessing correctly! 

Sounds like great fun...please count me in.


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

in!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll play. I actually have two real cool blends to send. They'll be hard to guess unless you've smoked them before. But they're also blends that have fairly recently made my regular rotation.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The Players:

1. Commander Quan
2. Pdx
3. owaindav
4. Unoriginal Username
5. Uelrindru
6. xl4life
7. ultramag
8. Nurse_Maduro
9. MattBrooklyn
10. dmkerr
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19
20.



Looking good so far. If anyone is hesitant to join because they feel they can't review a tobacco well, please don't let that stop you. The bottom line is this is for fun, and to try out some stuff.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Looking good so far. If anyone is hesitant to join because they feel they can't review a tobacco well, please don't let that stop you. The bottom line is this is for fun, and to try out some stuff.


Second this. It's all in fun. I've never mistaken an aromatic for a latakia blend but I've been way off a bunch of times, which has caused laughter all around. All in good fun. And it's a great way to find new tobaccos.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The Players:

1. Commander Quan
2. Pdx
3. owaindav
4. Unoriginal Username
5. Uelrindru
6. xl4life
7. ultramag
8. Nurse_Maduro
9. MattBrooklyn
10. dmkerr
11. Commonsenseman
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19
20.



> Looking good so far. If anyone is hesitant to join because they feel they can't review a tobacco well, please don't let that stop you. The bottom line is this is for fun, and to try out some stuff.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds fun! Hopefully my samples won't be to easy to ID.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The Players:

1. Commander Quan
2. Pdx
3. owaindav
4. Unoriginal Username
5. Uelrindru
6. xl4life
7. ultramag
8. Nurse_Maduro
9. MattBrooklyn
10. dmkerr
11. Commonsenseman
12. Earley
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19
20.

We'll let this go another week and then I'll pair everyone up with a partner


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Bump!

Sign up people!! Lets get this thing started!!!!!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm In 

Vin


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

For the record, if we end up with an odd number of people, I'll be happy to pick up the extra person and send him/her two blends. Just wanna make sure everyone has something new to smoke and doesn't get left out... and has to post a couple of reviews! :nod:


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Count me in!

Let's see more of the regulars here, the "usual suspects" participating!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The Players:

1. Commander Quan
2. Pdx
3. owaindav
4. Unoriginal Username
5. Uelrindru
6. xl4life
7. ultramag
8. Nurse_Maduro
9. MattBrooklyn
10. dmkerr
11. Commonsenseman
12. Earley
13. PinkFloydFan
14. Pipe Organist
15.
16.
17.
18.
19
20.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Still open? If so, count me in.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The Players:

1. Commander Quan
2. Pdx
3. owaindav
4. Unoriginal Username
5. Uelrindru
6. xl4life
7. ultramag
8. Nurse_Maduro
9. MattBrooklyn
10. dmkerr
11. Commonsenseman
12. Earley
13. PinkFloydFan
14. Pipe Organist
15. Diodon nepheligina
16.
17.
18.
19
20.

Come on I know there are 5 more of you out there that have always wanted a stranger from the internet to send you a mystery blend of tobacco, so you can rack your brain and take a wild shot in the dark as to what it is you just smoked.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Fine, fine. I'm in!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> Fine, fine. I'm in!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


If you get me, be sure to send me some "really hard to indentify VAPer Kake" :biggrin:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

We need to get this show on the road! My opened pouch of Mixture #79 is drying out and I need to give it away quickly! 


Oops, I just let the cat out of the bag. :biggrin:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The Players:

1. Commander Quan
2. Pdx
3. owaindav
4. Unoriginal Username
5. Uelrindru
6. xl4life
7. ultramag
8. Nurse_Maduro
9. MattBrooklyn
10. dmkerr
11. Commonsenseman
12. Earley
13. PinkFloydFan
14. Pipe Organist
15. Diodon nepheligina
16. WWhermit
17.
18.
19
20.

I'll leave this open until Friday night and pair everyone up on Saturday so we all can exchange addresses and get the tobacco sent out in the next week.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> We need to get this show on the road! My opened pouch of Mixture #79 is drying out and I need to give it away quickly!
> 
> Oops, I just let the cat out of the bag. :biggrin:


you can just send iit to me in advance


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> We need to get this show on the road! My opened pouch of Mixture #79 is drying out and I need to give it away quickly!
> 
> Oops, I just let the cat out of the bag. :biggrin:


Wow, you're really going all out. I'm just planning on putting a cigar in the blender to really confuse people.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, you're really going all out. I'm just planning on putting a cigar in the blender to really confuse people.


My second blend is composed of old Marlboro butts, minus the filter and paper. I'm taking the purist approach.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> My second blend is composed of old Marlboro butts, minus the filter and paper. I'm taking the purist approach.


 Oh, so you take the paper OUT... got it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Uelrindru said:


> Oh, so you take the paper OUT... got it.


I usually do but your mileage may vary. Leaving the paper in would certainly provide more body to the smoke, albeit just until the paper burns up. It helps to wear a cowboy hat and jeans while you smoke it, the horse is optional.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The moment you all have been waiting for has arrived, and I present to you the pairing for the Blind Taste Challenge. Partners should contact each other and exchange addresses. Lets all get our tobacco sent out in the next week (by May 8th) and the tobacco should be smoked and reviewed by the end of May. Good Luck everyone!

Nurse_Maduro & dmkerr

Pdx &WWhermit

Pipe Organist & Uelrindru

Diodon nepheligina & Unoriginal Username

owaindav & Commander Quan

Commonsenseman & ultramag

xl4life & Earley

PinkFloydFan & MattBrooklyn


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

SWEET sounds fun....
So....
Any ground rules....or clarifications we should know about?

Do we send regular blends....like the ones we all know....
or
our local master tobacconist's blends....
or obscure blends?
Like minded blends...like VaPers for VaPers....?

I guess why I ask is, 
to actually educated guess....we would have to be be pulling from a list that is pretty regularly talked about and tasted. right?


I personally don't care..I was just wondering if we were to follow some sort of guidelines.


though this should be interesting though none the less.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Send whatever you want, as long as it is a good quality tobacco. It can be from a tin of well known tobacco, high quality bulk or a local blend that they probably have never tried. Guessing the tobacco is just part of the game, the main idea to to smoke something without any predigest or preconceived notions.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds awesome, I can't wait to get this show on the road!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

MattBrooklyn - PM sent brother !! :banana:

Vin


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Unoriginal Username--check your PMs. I've got some goodies for ya.


----------



## Pipe Mike (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd like to get on the second round of this if it happens again. Sounds like a fun challenge and a great way to make a new friend!

Until next time ~

I'm Pipe Mike
Pipes4Mike .com


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Earley your goods are on their way


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

MattBrooklyn.. A new thread will be started... JUST FOR YOU.

I had an urge....

Tick. Tick. Tick. Tick.

SPLAT !! 

Vin


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

xl4life your baccy is in the mail!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Unoriginal username and I have corresponded via pm and our samples are crossing in the mail. 

Shall we post our reviews on this thread once we receive and samples our smoke 'em? What say you CQ? This is your show.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

PDX, check your PM. You have a confirmation number!!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Pipe Organist you have mail... in a few days


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I was going to start a review thread but lets just keep everything together. Once you smoke your tobacco go ahead and post your reviews and your guesses here.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Matt..

Package sent. 
Tracking info in your bomb thread. 

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> Commonsenseman & ultramag


Package received! Two very nice looking & smelling baggies of tobacco.

Here's my first review:

Sample 'A' comes in a very nice wide flake. Pre-light it smells mostly like Burley, probably with some VA's too. Sweet Burley is the main aroma though. It doesn't smell like it's cased very heavily, probably just a sweetener. It's just a little too moist for me so I've decided to let it dry out for a few minutes. (Bear with me as I have a slight cold, I still can smell pretty well though. Plus it'd take more than a little "cold" to keep me from smoking a pipe.)



















I was able to fold & stuff most of a flake into a Sav 101. Sprinkle a few crumbs on top, & away we go.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It's tasting real good right off the bat, Chocolatey & smooth.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It reminds me a little of ABF, not exactly like i though, I'd say this has more VA in it. There's very little sweetness in here, it's quite rich. Burned quite cool & a lot faster than I thought it would. Here it is 30 minutes later & I'm most of the way done.

Here's my guess: Capstan Navy Cut Full


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

This is better than a reality show! I can't wait to see if you're right Jeff!


----------



## Pipe Mike (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks good, sounds good, I'm also waiting to see if you're right. I'm rootin' for ya!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> It reminds me a little of ABF, not exactly like i though, I'd say this has more VA in it. There's very little sweetness in here, it's quite rich. Burned quite cool & a lot faster than I thought it would. Here it is 30 minutes later & I'm most of the way done.
> 
> Here's my guess: Capstan Navy Cut Full


You don't mess around, do you Jeff? 1 bowl, 30 minutes and bam! I can assure you I will not reach a conclusion so quickly! Hope you nail it:gn


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure I'm wrong though, that stuff hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This Tobacco is A from owaindav.

The first think I noticed about this tobacco was the cut, it's very non uniform with large chunks of leaf and smaller bits as well. It looks like Burley with some Perique thrown in.


















I filled my Parker bulldog and started the lighting process. It took about 3 lights before it would finally stay lit, and it burns fast, with a very solid ash in the bowl. I have to use a little extra weight on the tamper to get the ash to compress as it burns.

The tobacco has a nutty taste to the with a little bit of sweetness, but I am also getting some spice on the back of my tongue.

This tobacco goes out fast. If I set it down for any length of time I have to relight with I pick it back up.

Overall there are not a lot of nuances to this tobacco just a a nutty sweetness.

The tobacco burns all the way to the bottom of the bowl, and the ash it light and flaky. Over all I would rate this a 5 out of 10 it's not bad but it just doesn't excite me and make we want to smoke more.

I think i have smoked this before and am going to guess that it is Cornell & Diehl 3 Friars.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure I'm wrong though, that stuff hasn't been around for a while.


Your right that you're wrong. That's gotta count for something I reckon. :heh:

Sample A was *Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug *Jeff. This is the first tin of this I have had and it was just opened about ten days or so ago. I have really been enjoying it so far. I always love these review things to see what others think and the flavors they get. FWIW, I definately agree it is a sweetish VA, however it is very fruity to me. I really dig it.

Thanks for playing!!! op2:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Your right that you're wrong. That's gotta count for something I reckon. :heh:
> 
> Sample A was *Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug *Jeff. This is the first tin of this I have had and it was just opened about ten days or so ago. I have really been enjoying it so far. I always love these review things to see what others think and the flavors they get. FWIW, I definately agree it is a sweetish VA, however it is very fruity to me. I really dig it.
> 
> Thanks for playing!!! op2:


Wow I was WAY off! I actually just ordered a tin of that yesterday, how's that for ironic?

I really detected almost no sweetness, but perhaps that's because of the pipe I was smoking it through & the fold-n-stuff method. Next time I'll try it in a different pipe & I'll rub it out.

The weird thing is, it's not listed as having any burley in it, but it sure tastes like it to me. Am I way off base there? I actually thought for a second that it might have been CBP, since you posted it on the "tonight's smoke for pipes" thread, but then I thought no way cause there's no burley in it.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow I was WAY off! I actually just ordered a tin of that yesterday, how's that for ironic?
> 
> I really detected almost no sweetness, but perhaps that's because of the pipe I was smoking it through & the fold-n-stuff method. Next time I'll try it in a different pipe & I'll rub it out.
> 
> The weird thing is, it's not listed as having any burley in it, but it sure tastes like it to me. Am I way off base there? I actually thought for a second that it might have been CBP, since you posted it on the "tonight's smoke for pipes" thread, but then I thought no way cause there's no burley in it.


I sure wouldn't say anyone is ever off base really. To me, the senses and flavors evoked by pipeweed is such a subjective thing. I used to constantly (still do sometimes) smoke something and it would drive me crazy by reminding me of something I had tasted before very strongly, but I can't bring what it was to the forefront of my mind. It just tasted like something I'd tasted before but I couldn't put my finger on it. :mmph:

Anyway, I'll have to try a fold and stuff before the tins gone. I've smoked it in two pipes so far, though rubbed out everytime. I have a little Kjeld Sorenson bulldog I've been smoking it in rubbed out. It is sweet and fruity, almost aromatic like in a good way in that pipe. I have been smoking the poo out of that little bugger lately with several things though and loving it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> This Tobacco is A from owaindav.
> 
> The first think I noticed about this tobacco was the cut, it's very non uniform with large chunks of leaf and smaller bits as well. It looks like Burley with some Perique thrown in.
> 
> ...


Wow, very close. Guess the cut gave it away. It's actually pipesandcigars Sunza Bitches! I hadn't tried it until the day before you posted and I have to agree with you. It's not bad but not something I'll buy again.

Cool game!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I though that it was spicier than I remember 3 friars being, but having never tried the Sunza Bitches. It was the closest thing I could think of. 

I'm actually really glad that you sent me this. I've heard about this tobacco and though it was something I would enjoy. Good Choice!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmmm.....Sunza Bitches. 

Great job Derrick!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I though that it was spicier than I remember 3 friars being, but having never tried the Sunza Bitches. It was the closest thing I could think of.
> 
> I'm actually really glad that you sent me this. I've heard about this tobacco and though it was something I would enjoy. Good Choice!


I had just got it in when you paired us all up. Decided I'd send it out as one of the mystery baccy's!

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Got home this evening and found this in the remnants of my mailbox!










I've examined xl4life's generous "sampler" and nothing looks familiar. I won't be able to do any reviews for a couple days, but I'm really looking forward to trying these out!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

OMG I just wrote the whole review, then my computer F'd up & I lost it!!!!!! Sorry if the second time around it's a bit shorter.

Oh well, on to Sample 'B'

It's a broken flake/cake, somewhat moist. Musty & sweet smelling. After 20 minutes or so of drying, I decided to smoke it in one of my junker pipes. Started off with a bit of tangy spice, I can feel it in the back of my throat. Tastes like some Perique, perhaps a VA/Per, or a VA/Bur/Per, or a Bur/Per. Not sure which. It's got some Vitamin-N, I like that. :kicknuts:




























Here's one of me enjoying myself.










Crap maybe there's something else here too......Orientals??? I really don't know.

Perhaps not.

I guess I have to try to guess what it is.

I'm gonna go with Kajun Kake as my guess.

Once again, I'm sure I'm way off. All I know is I like it & will investigate further.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Recieved my goods from Earley yesterday. I'm smelling some good Latika. Im going to clean my pipes and try to determine what I got here.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Oh well, on to Sample 'B'
> 
> It's a broken flake/cake, somewhat moist. Musty & sweet smelling. After 20 minutes or so of drying, I decided to smoke it in one of my junker pipes. Started off with a bit of tangy spice, I can feel it in the back of my throat. Tastes like some Perique, perhaps a VA/Per, or a VA/Bur/Per, or a Bur/Per. Not sure which. It's got some Vitamin-N, I like that. :kicknuts:
> 
> ...


Your all over this one Jeff. I guess in the interest of full disclosure I should've mentioned it comes in flake form sort of (double cut krumble kake) but me and my big monkey paws haven't been able to get a whole piece outta the tin yet.

Anywho, it's a Va/Bur/Per also known as *Butera's Kingfisher*. Hope you enjoyed the samples Jeff.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice Job!


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I received my samples from Uelrindru today. Three very curious blends, all ribbon cut, one is very decidedly an aro.

I'm having my first bowlful of sample 1 in an S&R bulldog. Here's my tasting review:

It is a fairly moist blend, ribbon cut, with lighter and darker tobaccos. The pouch aroma is very mild and slightly (very slightly) smokey. It packs well and lights without a fight.

On first light it produces a mild flavor. I don't detect any casing or topping. If the smokey aroma from the pouch means Latakia, I don't detect it in the smoke, or if there is Latakia, it's much milder than what I typically smoke. I get the impression that the base of this tobacco is a Burley and not a Virginia. I get occasional hints of subtle nutty sweetness and some spicy notes like cinnamon. Not having much experience with Burley blends, I'd guess it's a Burley/Perique.

Over halfway through the bowl the flavor deepens slightly and the smoke gets a bit richer and more tangy. No vitamin N kick that I can tell.

The particular pipe I'm smoking this in has a "wet smoking" problem, but it's not impacting the enjoyment of this blend.

I'd smoke this all day long. The size of the sample is enough that I may get 4 more bowls out of it, which is good because whatever it is, I think I'm hooked!

Tomorrow, sample 2.

P.S. Uelrindru: I've been a bit slow out of the gate. Your samples will be assembled and in the mail on Monday. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Got into sample "A" today. Full flake Dark brown - Black on the outside of the short cut flake. Being kinda Va prejudice, I was expecting the worst. I lit it up. Man was I surprised this was very smooth, and had great flav. It must be a Burley. I can taste the Va but it's in the background where it don't bother me. This is a real treat I'm loving this stuff I really haven't had anything to compare it to so I couldn't even venture a guess. I would even go as far as saying at has some Dunhill qualities. The dark sides of the flake kinda made think that it had some Latakia, If it does it really didn't make an appearance. 

So what is it? My luck It's probably discontinued.

sample "B" next


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Got my shipment from Unoriginal Username mid-week. He sent 4 baggies, each containing a huge fistfull of baccy.










I have been smoking #1 for a couple of days. I have tried it in the morning as well as in the afternoon and evening. It is a medium chocolate brown baccy in what I would call a very thin broken flake. These are mostly shredded but there are still bits of flakes with 5 or 6 layers of baccy stuck together. Rubbing these out reveals a combination of browns, reds and yellows.










This is an extremely mild smoke. I came bit moister than I like to smoke so I let it dry for 20 minutes or so. It loaded easily and lit without problem. It has absolutely no sharpness to it whatsoever; rather it is very muted, rounded, smooth and slightly nutty and sweet. This also had very little in the vitamin-N department, so it would be an easy all day smoke. While it is very mild, it is pleasant. Some very mild blends tend to taste like nothing and feel like no more than smoking hot air. That is not the case here. I see this as a comfort baccy. One that is easy and unassuming and pleasant. Given that it lacks sharpness and bite and has a nutty sweetness, I am guessing that this is primarily a burley blend. It looks like a Mac Baren blend from the cut. On appearances alone I would be tempted to guess MacBaren Golden Extra but this doesn't taste like the Golden Extra I have. It tastes more like MacBaren Symphony, although I don't think its that either. But that is the closest thing I can come up with so thats what I'm going with.

So my guess for baccy #1 is.....MacBaren Symphony. Final Answer.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

xl4life said:


> Got into sample "A" today. Full flake Dark brown - Black on the outside of the short cut flake. Being kinda Va prejudice, I was expecting the worst. I lit it up. Man was I surprised this was very smooth, and had great flav. It must be a Burley. I can taste the Va but it's in the background where it don't bother me. This is a real treat I'm loving this stuff I really haven't had anything to compare it to so I couldn't even venture a guess. I would even go as far as saying at has some Dunhill qualities. The dark sides of the flake kinda made think that it had some Latakia, If it does it really didn't make an appearance.
> 
> So what is it? My luck It's probably discontinued.
> 
> sample "B" next


Impressive! You were right on it!

This is a burley/VA flake and while not discontinued, it isn't available in the states anymore. It's Orlik Dark Kentucky.

I found some at a local B&M a few weeks ago fell in love with it. From what I've read Peter Heinrich's Dark Strong Flake is exactly the same.


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> This is an extremely mild smoke.....
> 
> So my guess for baccy #1 is.....MacBaren Symphony. Final Answer.


I am getting a little skurred to try the samples you sent me if you think think is extremely mild.....as it is the strongest blend I have! :faint:

Sample #1 was Hal O' the Wynd!


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

I received the samples from Diodon nepheligina today! 4 sacks of beautiful looking tobacco! 

I am hoping my pallet can pick some of the finer points of these tobaccos out. I am still new to pipe smoking (only about 8 months) I am still in the learning stages. 

I am excited to get these samples burnin'!

My first review will be up monday!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Unoriginal Username said:


> I am getting a little skurred to try the samples you sent me if you think think is extremely mild.....as it is the strongest blend I have! :faint:
> 
> Sample #1 was Hal O' the Wynd!


HOTW? Really? Wow, was I ever off and lost in the woods on this one! Very tasty stuff but I would not have guessed it to be a virginia. It is so very smooth. But I do find it to be mild to my taster. And like i said in my review, one I can see reaching for at any time of the day and any day of the week ( I wont mention anyone by name on here who also seems to feel this way about it). But then, I am even newer at this than you are. I picked up the pipe last October. I think I may have to find one of the big 500g bags of this tasty stuff! Thanks for a great selection. Now on to #2...

And by the way, fear not about the samples I sent you. None are Tambo :tongue1:


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Alright, I got through my last three samples (b,c and d) 

I really have no clue what brand these samples are so I will try to describe them the best I can.

Sample b- Whoa, this stuff got me kicked out of the house. Very strong. LATAKIA almost over bearing. Heavy English but all I could taste was the smokiness. Next time I will have to have a few drinks before I attempt this one.

Sample c- I believe this is a Burley also, and I can taste some sort of topping or casing. I believe it might be rum (or it could be that I just cleaned my pipes with captain Morgan). I enjoyed this sample a lot I could see going to this at anytime of the day. It reminds me of Mac B navy flake. 

Sample d- was real similar to sample b but a bit milder. Easier to smoke. Just a traditional English. It reminds me of Blend #5 that I received as a sample a few weeks ago. 


Thanks Earley for the awesome samples. It was a real treat to try some new tastes.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Started a bowl of Unoriginal Username's #2 blend but was driven inside by a platoon of ravenous mosquitos. Only got about a third into it  . Will finish the bowl tomorrow morning and have another with some good strong coffee.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I recieved my samples (A&B) from Matt today... :banana:

Along with a few more of:

Barkley Rex -"Maiden Lane"
Dan- "Blue Note"
Stanwell- "Vanilla"

I'll try to get a review of sample (A) going tonight. 
He PM'd me that he recieved his bomb.. But I think he is busy ..

Hopefully, He will drop some posts in the threads as well

Vin


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

I have not tried very many tobaccos so I will not be able to even guess as to what brand/blend these are. The review will at least give my general idea of this tobacco.

I stayed away from the cigars for a couple days in anticipation of these blends so i would be able to get a better review of these.

Sample "A" from Diodon nepheligina.










The smell of this flake, pre light, reminded me of a VA. the flake was very delicate and rubbed out extremely well.

The first thing i noticed about this blend was the bowl aroma. It was sweet (not an aromatic type of sugary sweet) and pleasant. I caught myself sniffing it a few times throughout the bowl.

In my notes from smoking this I constantly was writing "SMOOTH!!!" This was one of the smoothest tobaccos i have ever smoked. It was amazing.

This tobacco burned very cool. one of the coolest smokes i have had.

It had zero spice to it so I threw out the idea of it being a VA, despite my initial guess.

About half way through the bowl the vitamin N started. I was enjoying this smoke greatly, off in a daze and then the N joined the party. it kind of startled me as it snuck up on me pretty quick.

I do not have a guess as to what this tobacco is. BUT it will definitely have a place on my tobacco rack in a few weeks.

This will be a tobacco that i will smoke a couple times a week. It was an all around pleasent smoke!

Thank you D.N. It was great!

Me, Boswell, and Sample "A" getting friendly!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Good Review Dustin. That looks like some SG chocolate flake in the pic.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Just a reminder that it is ok (actually preferable) to give trader feedback after a successful trade in the PBTC :banana:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Unoriginal Username said:


> Sample "A" from Diodon nepheligina.
> 
> I do not have a guess as to what this tobacco is. BUT it will definitely have a place on my tobacco rack in a few weeks.


Glad you enjoyed it, brother. That was Stonehaven.

You may want to ration what you have there; it is pretty scarce right now. It does pop up from time to time but tends to get snapped up pretty quick so keep your eyes open and your finger ready to hit the "buy now" button.:tu


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, brother. That was Stonehaven.
> 
> You may want to ration what you have there; it is pretty scarce right now. It does pop up from time to time but tends to get snapped up pretty quick so keep your eyes open and your finger ready to hit the "buy now" button.:tu


STONEHAVEN!!! Way to get me hooked on something I won't be able to find!!:sl

I just finished my second bowl of this. Yep....it is as good as the first!

This is the epitome of trading and sampling!!!

Now on to Sample "B"


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

xl4life said:


> Alright, I got through my last three samples (b,c and d)
> 
> I really have no clue what brand these samples are so I will try to describe them the best I can.
> 
> ...


Nice reviews! Now here's the reveal.

Sample B is Frog Morton.

Sample C is the legendary Anniversary Kake. Glad you like it especially knowing your aversion to VApers.

Sample D is GL Pease Westminster. You're right on it here!

I'm smoking my way through your samples and should have something up soon.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Unoriginal Username said:


> STONEHAVEN!!! Way to get me hooked on something I won't be able to find!!:sl


Hehehe....Commonsenseman did the same thing to me in the newbie trade. I rationed what he sent me for over 4 months! Now its your turn to get your hands on some and bring someone new into the Stony fold...

On to your #2.

I was able to smoke some of your #2 blend this morning. Last night I made it through about a third of a bowl before the mosquitos drove me inside. That was enough to tell me that this baccy would be best paired with some strong black coffee. Here goes:

This is a heavily scented aromatic tobacco with a nice mix of ribbon cut browns and blacks.










Pre-light, my wife says it smells like cherry to her but to me it smells like the filling of a mixed berry pie. Either way it had a very strong aroma of dark, juicy, and tart fruits and a hint of vanilla.

Easy to load, and light, but then I let it dry out a bit as it was on the moist side for me.

Pairing it up with strong, hot, black coffee was just what the doctor ordered. It was like having a rich slice of sweet and tart pie for breakfast. Very intense sweet fruit flavors in the smoke with a enough tartness to make the glands in the side of your mouth water a bit. No bite. No gurgle. Nothing off towards the end. Very consistent all the way through.

This will be a special occasion dessert tobacco for me. A bit too rich and sweet for everyday for me, but certainly a great no-cal dessert!

While I've only heard some talk of this blend and never seen or smoked it before myself, I'm going to take a stab in the dark at this baker's masterpiece and guess Boswell's Berry Cobbler.


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> While I've only heard some talk of this blend and never seen or smoked it before myself, I'm going to take a stab in the dark at this baker's masterpiece and guess Boswell's Berry Cobbler.


Good review and a pretty good guess.

This tobacco is Sillem's Red.

I like this for my "sweet" tobacco, like you said a dessert, because it isnt goopy or too "chemically"

Like you said it is a very sweet/tart tobacco.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Earley said:


> Nice reviews! Now here's the reveal.
> 
> Sample B is Frog Morton.


Which one of the Frog Morton series was this???


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Which one of the Frog Morton series was this???


Just straight up Frog Morton. No towns, ponds or bayous.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Earley said:


> Nice reviews! Now here's the reveal.
> 
> Sample B is Frog Morton.
> 
> ...


Anniversary Kake I would have never guessed it was a VAper it sure didn't have that VA smell. I have to admit it was enjoyable. Maybe I should revisit/rethink my postion:decision:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Earley said:


> Just straight up Frog Morton. No towns, ponds or bayous.


Thank you for kindly answering my dumb question. I'm not much of a latakia guy and didn't even know that there was just a "Frog Morton" without a town, pond, bayou, or etc. attached to it.

:focus:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

xl4life said:


> Anniversary Kake I would have never guessed it was a VAper it sure didn't have that VA smell. I have to admit it was enjoyable. Maybe I should revisit/rethink my postion:decision:


I'll probably get torn to shreds for this and as a decidedly Va/Per nut definately don't want to dissuade you from trying them but I would caution that you tread lightly and not go overboard ordering too many Va/Per's based on AnniKake if you have a history of them not agreeing with you.

I really like AnniKake. I think highly enough of it that I have a couple pounds cellared. However, I like it as a good pipe tobacco and it just doesn't even seem like it's in same genre of Escudo, St. James Flake, or McConnell's Scottish Cake to name a few Va/Per's that I consider the tops in their catagory. It is very easy for me to see how you didn't peg this as a Va. or Va/Per blend. It is it's own unique thing to my receptors as well.

:behindsofa:


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

ultramag said:


> I'll probably get torn to shreds for this and as a decidedly Va/Per nut definately don't want to dissuade you from trying them but I would caution that you tread lightly and not go overboard ordering too many Va/Per's based on AnniKake if you have a history of them not agreeing with you.
> 
> I really like AnniKake. I think highly enough of it that I have a couple pounds cellared. However, I like it as a good pipe tobacco and it just doesn't even seem like it's in same genre of Escudo, St. James Flake, or McConnell's Scottish Cake to name a few Va/Per's that I consider the tops in their catagory. It is very easy for me to see how you didn't peg this as a Va. or Va/Per blend. It is it's own unique thing to my receptors as well.
> 
> :behindsofa:


Agreed - this totally through me off. At the 1st try I almost thought it was a light VA, but I couln't detect that (to me SICKLY) sweet va smell/taste.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, first off, I'm going to tell on CQ. Apparently, in his excitement to send his samples, he left them in bags that had the name on them! He's sending me 2 more samples labeled correctly.

That being said, I tried one of the samples he sent me, Boswells Premium Burley. I absolutely hated it! It had a medicine/chemical flavor the made me empty the pipe before halfway. I'm very glad for the experience though because it's another flavor profile that I'll be able to isolate when tasting tobaccos. I've tasted the burley in blends. It really brings something to a blend but standing alone it's not good to me.

So, now I wait for the blind samples! Oh darn, I got to sample 2 more baccys! Thanks CQ!


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in the middle of sample #2 from Uelrindru.

It is very distinctly an aromatic. Unburned it has a very sweet, toffee or carmel aroma. It is a fine ribbon cut, and very soft. Unless I miss my guess it's a blend of several Cavendishes, possibly including a Black Cavendish.

I'm smoking it in a Savinelli "house label" pipe carved exclusively for the B&M in Ann Arbor, which is my aro-dedicated pipe.

The baccy lit easily and re-lit well. The initial flavors of the false light were sweet, but not cloying. I do not detect the heavy chemical taste one sometimes gets from aros (from the PG they add). There is very clearly a topping or casing with this baccy, but I can't describe the taste. It's not vanilla, chocolate, rum or whiskey, but it is sweet.

Although I can't ID the specific blend, my first guess was that it's either an Altadis blend or a bulk blend (Lane tobacco, perhaps?) from a local B&M. But now I'm not so sure. Given the quality of the leaf I'm wondering if it's not a Cornell & Diehl blend.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I learned two things this afternoon. One, when commonsenseman says he sent your samples out and you will get them on Monday or Tuesday you get them on Monday or Tuesday. Two, he can't count. :rotfl:

Samples A, B, C, and D arrived in my mailbox today. Not sure I'll get one reviewed before I leave for work in the morning or not. If not, the reviews start this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I learned two things this afternoon. One, when commonsenseman says he sent your samples out and you will get them on Monday or Tuesday you get them on Monday or Tuesday. Two, he can't count. :rotfl:


LOL. There seems to have been a rash of folks in this challenge with double vision.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Pipe Organist said:


> I'm in the middle of sample #2 from Uelrindru.
> 
> It is very distinctly an aromatic. Unburned it has a very sweet, toffee or carmel aroma. It is a fine ribbon cut, and very soft. Unless I miss my guess it's a blend of several Cavendishes, possibly including a Black Cavendish.
> 
> ...


 The first one was Squadron Leader by SG, Sample 2 was Trout Stream pipesandcigars.com... can't wait to see what you think of sample three


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Blend "B"










Pre-light: a standard ribbon cut tobacco. The smell of this was a mild VA.

Bowl aroma: The bowl aroma was smooth and a hint of sweetness. The room note was tolerable.

Smoked in my Knute of Denmark









This tobacco wanted to be smoked sloooooooooooooooow! If I didnt take 30 -45 seconds between puffs it would start to bite. Once I slowed down that went away.

It burned cool (that has to be an oxymoron).

While smoking I kept thinking of this as a VA. But there was something additional that I could not put my taste buds on. It was spicy so I am going to guess it is a VaPer. I have not smoked a VaPer so I may be way off base.

This blend was just ok to me. I am not craving another bowl yet as I do with other blends.

I will finish of the rest of the sample and then decide if I will make it part of my collection.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Uelrindru said:


> The first one was Squadron Leader by SG, Sample 2 was Trout Stream pipesandcigars.com... can't wait to see what you think of sample three


Squadron Leader, eh? Well, it's the first SG blend I've really enjoyed, so I'm looking forward to adding a tin or two of it to my cellar!

BTW, your package should be arriving tomorrow or the next day at the latest.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Unoriginal Username said:


> Blend "B"
> 
> While smoking I kept thinking of this as a VA. But there was something additional that I could not put my taste buds on. It was spicy so I am going to guess it is a VaPer. I have not smoked a VaPer so I may be way off base.


Nicely done Dustin! Nice review. Your taste buds steered you true. It was, indeed, a VaPer. And thats a nice looking pipe you smoked it in too. The baccy is Hearth&Home's LJ Heart Virginia. I love the stuff. One of my favorite VaPers.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

OK none remind me of anything I've smoked before, so I'm not even gonna attempt to guess what they are.

Sample 1 - This taste like a mild english as it's not too heavy on the latakia. This is a very smooth smoke with no bite at all. I could see this as an all day smoke. 

Sample 2 - This is a kake/broken flake VA that has a bit of a vinegary smell out of the bag. The first part this bowl taste like your average VAper. A little spice from the perique but kinda meh. But about half way through I start picking up a slight bit of cocoa sweetness, but it really stays in the background. Not a bad smoke at all, but nothing that really wowed me.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I learned two things this afternoon. One, when commonsenseman says he sent your samples out and you will get them on Monday or Tuesday you get them on Monday or Tuesday. Two, he can't count. :rotfl:
> 
> Samples A, B, C, and D arrived in my mailbox today. Not sure I'll get one reviewed before I leave for work in the morning or not. If not, the reviews start this weekend or early next week.


Haha, I figured since I took so long to send them I might as well send a couple extras. Plus I've really been enjoying that F&T Cut Blended Plug, very tasty stuff.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Earley said:


> OK none remind me of anything I've smoked before, so I'm not even gonna attempt to guess what they are.
> 
> Sample 1 - This taste like a mild english as it's not too heavy on the latakia. This is a very smooth smoke with no bite at all. I could see this as an all day smoke.
> 
> Sample 2 - This is a kake/broken flake VA that has a bit of a vinegary smell out of the bag. The first part this bowl taste like your average VAper. A little spice from the perique but kinda meh. But about half way through I start picking up a slight bit of cocoa sweetness, but it really stays in the background. Not a bad smoke at all, but nothing that really wowed me.


Care to wager a guess as to the brands? Your spot on with your discriptions. Nobody can say you don't know your Baccy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, I've adjusted to this site forcing me to spend too much on pipes and tobacco, but now I want a digital camera...


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Earley said:


> OK none remind me of anything I've smoked before, *so I'm not even gonna attempt to guess what they are*.
> 
> Sample 1 - This taste like a mild english as it's not too heavy on the latakia. This is a very smooth smoke with no bite at all. I could see this as an all day smoke.
> 
> Sample 2 - This is a kake/broken flake VA that has a bit of a vinegary smell out of the bag. The first part this bowl taste like your average VAper. A little spice from the perique but kinda meh. But about half way through I start picking up a slight bit of cocoa sweetness, but it really stays in the background. Not a bad smoke at all, but nothing that really wowed me.


I missed that you said you weren't gonna guess what they were so I'll end the suspence :tease:

Sample #1 Gordon Pym by Dan Tobacco (2000)

Sample #2 Bayou Morning Flake by Cornell & Diehl


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so....WWermit and I were partnered up for the blind taste test challenge...
and after a little debacle w/ shipping...(delivered next door)....
so I received the package, and voila!!!!!a crap ton of baccy.

Blind Sample 1
Blind Sample 2

Sugar Barrel
Anny Kake
PS Lux Bullseye Flake
PS Balkan Sup. 


Super sweet thanks Man!!!!

So I gave Blind Sample#1 a little test....
It's in Kake/Brick form....
Smells sweet(Cavendish)....w/ hints of spicy latakia perhaps....

Tastes....Whaoo! WOW!!!! It has a strong start and finish....lots of KICK!

Having not tried many Kakes or very strong tobacco's this one knocked my socks off...but I'll have to try more...
Maybe maybe...CORNELL & DEIHL PIRATE CAKE.......MORE TO COME.



WWERMIT is out of town for yet another week...so he'll getting and testing my samples some time next week....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

OK, so here's my review of sample A from ComanderQuan. (sorry no pics but I'm beat tonight.)

Good looking tobacco. It's got the light brown mixed with dark brown to black in it. It just looks like it's going to be good.

Smelling it out of the bag it smells like a light to medium English blend. I can smell the va and latakia. Very dry.

Light it up and it's not light by any means. I immediately taste what I believe is latakia. Definitely virginias. Just a touch of orientals. I'm a little hesitant when smelling it because latakia has a good place in a blend but if it's too much, I tend not to like it.

This was good though. Had just the right amount. I could taste latakia at the beginning. Towards the middle of the bowl the virginias started coming out with a nice sweetness. All the while, just a hint of orientals in the background.

I'm first thinking maybe GLP Westminster? But I think my wild guess is going to be Frog Morton Across the Pond? No clue really but figured I'd guess!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great reviews guys! Can't wait to find out if you're right!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've had a chance to smoke a few bowls of blend #4 from Unoriginal Username. Its a nice looking long broken flake. Have a look:










By long I mean longer than any I've seen before. A good 8" or so.

Pre-light, the aroma is very mild, perhaps a note of almonds. Kind of like LTF but a lot more subtle.

After rubbing out, it loaded and lit easily. In the early part of the bowl, I get flavors of nice golden virginias, reminiscent of SG Golden Glow. At about the midway of the bowl, I started to get some of the doughy/sweet flavors that I associate with LTF. These flavors swirled about, entering and leaving, offering a delightful smoke.

Nothing heavy at the end. Moderate nic and nice flavors all the way to the bottom.

Absolutely a delicious tobacco.

And I have no idea what it is :dunno:

But since this is all about at least making a guess...I'll guess Reiner Long Golden Flake


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmmmm.......sounds tasty!


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> But since this is all about at least making a guess...I'll guess Reiner Long Golden Flake


That is my favorite VA....Orlik golden slice!


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally got into the next 2 samples, neither of which are familiar to me, so I won't even venture to make a guess what they are.

Sample 3 - At first glance I think xl4life might be pulling a fast one on me. This looks and feels identical to #2. Another dark broken flake. 

I think this is another VAper, but it seems to have a little more perique, as it is quite spicy. It also seems to have a sweeter finish which I like. Kind of a nice molasses taste. In fact the lingering after taste is my favorite thing about this one.

Sample 4 - This one is a ribbon cut but just opening the bag and sniffing this has me stumped. The first few puffs put me off right away. Kinda harsh from the get go. It mellows out a bit as I get further into the bowl, but still not really doing it for me. My guess is this a burley, which I've found to be hit or miss with me.

One more sample left and if the taste is as good as the smell, I think I'm gonna like this one!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

owaindav said:


> OK, so here's my review of sample A from ComanderQuan. (sorry no pics but I'm beat tonight.)
> 
> Good looking tobacco. It's got the light brown mixed with dark brown to black in it. It just looks like it's going to be good.
> 
> ...


Nice review. You got most of it. This was Peter Stokkebye Bulk English Luxury. I do prefer my Englishes on the dry side so sorry if it was too dry for you.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Earley said:


> Finally got into the next 2 samples, neither of which are familiar to me, so I won't even venture to make a guess what they are.
> 
> Sample 3 - At first glance I think xl4life might be pulling a fast one on me. This looks and feels identical to #2. Another dark broken flake.
> 
> ...


Very good review

Sample #3 McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2001 
the Ketchup smell musta mellowed out in the mail, cuz I thought for sure that was gonna give it away.

Sample #4 hahaha TAMBOLAKA !


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

xl4life said:


> Very good review
> 
> Sample #3 McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2001
> the Ketchup smell musta mellowed out in the mail, cuz I thought for sure that was gonna give it away.
> ...


Tambolaka eh? Great choice!

Tom: Just a small tidbit of advice, from my own personal experience. I'd give it another chance. It has such a strong flavor it can throw you off a bit at first. I found when I really slowed down & savored it, I started to enjoy it quite a bit. It's really a fantastic tobacco, & it'll knock your socks off!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Unoriginal Username said:


> That is my favorite VA....Orlik golden slice!


In that case, I'd say the description nailed it!


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Wanted to chime in and let you guys know I received my samples from Pipe Organist yesterday. I've had a chance to fire up sample one so I'll give a review. 
Sample one: it's a cake that looks and almost feels like a flake,very dark almost completely black and very moist. When I first opened it and I probably should have let it rest in the air a bit more than I did. There is a vinigar smell which leads me to believe it's a C&D blend. Other than that there's definately latakia in this. First fire was annoying but it was a little wet so I expected that. I got a shot of chocolate it was a nice light taste that was more a cocoa than a chocolate and I was happy untill it vanished immediately to be replaced by only smokeyness. 
Realizing I really needed to let this air a bit I decided to DG it and see what happened. It did what I feared though I lost the nice beginning chocolate and was left only with latakia. It wasn't terrible it was just one dimensional, I did however get the feeling I got with my first bowl of FVF, there's something here, something important that I'm not getting. Since I LOVE FVF I'm not going to write this stuff off and will try it again in the near future properly dried.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Tambolaka eh? Great choice!
> 
> Tom: Just a small tidbit of advice, from my own personal experience. I'd give it another chance. It has such a strong flavor it can throw you off a bit at first. I found when I really slowed down & savored it, I started to enjoy it quite a bit. It's really a fantastic tobacco, & it'll knock your socks off!


I'll definitely give it a couple more bowls. I've learned not to rush to judgement with 1 smoke. Although I did smoke a bowl of Westminster to get the taste outta my mouth!


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Uelrindru,

Samples 1 and 3 are very fresh, and do need a bit of drying out. Sample 2 should be just right.

I'll wait until you've tried sample 1 again before I tell you what it is.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Unoriginal Username said:


> That is my favorite VA....Orlik golden slice!


Delicious stuff. I've got a few tins resting but had not tried it yet. Was yours right off the truck or did it have some age on it?


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Delicious stuff. I've got a few tins resting but had not tried it yet. Was yours right off the truck or did it have some age on it?


I have had that tin since the end of January.

I have another resting.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

OK, here's my review of sample B from CommanderQuan.

Virginia, virginia, virginia.

Oh, and maybe some perique. But I couldn't tell from looking at it. It might not have had any in it at all come to think of it.

It tasted very similar to LBF without the cavendish. Very good smoke. Loaded up my churchwarden and had it as the first pipe of the day.

Looked to be a broken flake with nice golden colors. The pouch aroma was so light that I couldn't really smell anything. (Allergies are kicking in a bit lately though.)

Great smoke! I'm thinking C&D's Bayou Morning or Astley's Rubbed Virginia Flake. I say one of those because I think I tasted perique but not much if any.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that it burned all the way to the last with only 1 or 2 relights too. Very nice.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Interesting review. This was actually Mac Baren Navy Flake that was rubbed out before being put in the mason jar last year.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

------------------------------------

*Place & Date: *This afternoon & evening in my office
*Tobacco: *Sample A from commonsenseman
*Tobacco Cut*: Mottled and Chunky
*Cut Width:* Irregular
*Cut Length:* Irregular
*Ingredients: *Latakia, Va., Cavendish Maybe Orientals???

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 4
*Condition *(humidity level): 6
*Smell*: 4
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 4
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 4
*Taste*: 6
*Room Note/Aroma*: 4
*Consistency of taste*: 6
*Combustion*: 4
*Humidity during smoke*: 6
*Tongue irritations*: 6
*Throat irritation*: 6
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6
*After-taste/Finish*: 4
*quality-price rapport*: 6

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_x__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* __83__

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: I smoked this in a couple different pipes one being a SMS meerschaum lattice bulldog and the other a Savinelli stamped for a local B&M. I am not an English/latakia guy at all for the most part though I'm sure I'll try them again someday. Maybe the third time will be a charm. There are a few I'll smoke and this could be one of them. The latakia is pretty mild though it does take over the blend for the most part to me and makes it hard for me to concentrate on what else is there. I got the traditional "campfire" thing everyone always gets that I never do when first lighting up with the meer but not on the second bowl in the Savinelli. The other thing that kept coming in and out throughout both bowls was a chocolatey flavor that kind of reminded me of Bob's Chocolate Flake which happens to be another blend containing the "devil weed" that I will smoke.

No real guess. It kind of reminds me of Rattray's Red Rapparree but it's a lighter latakia flavor.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

pdx said:


> So I gave Blind Sample#1 a little test....
> It's in Kake/Brick form....
> Smells sweet(Cavendish)....w/ hints of spicy latakia perhaps....
> 
> ...


Wow, for someone who claimed that you haven't had a plethera of experience with tobaccos, you came very close.

Sample number one was* C&D's Kajun Kake*. Yes, strong, but has a bunch of flavor, and in my opinion is one that is worth a try, for educational purposes if nothing else.

I'm curious to see your review on number 2, if you're so inclined.

I'll be picking up your samples tomorrow morning.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> *Tobacco: *Sample A from commonsenseman
> 
> No real guess. It kind of reminds me of Rattray's Red Rapparree but it's a lighter latakia flavor.


Great review Mag, it is in fact (4 year old) Mississippi Mud. It has yet to impress me. Maybe it's the Cavendish that's throwing me off, there's just something weird in there.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Great review Mag, it is in fact (4 year old) Mississippi Mud. It has yet to impress me. Maybe it's the Cavendish that's throwing me off, there's just something weird in there.


Dang it, I shouldn't have edited the original post. The last sentence was actually something to the effect of, "if pushed for a guess I would go with one of C&D's mutt blends because it seems like one of those American English things that are so common with them." I thought maybe someone would get touchy about "mutt blends" so I deleted the last sentence or two.

Oh well, that's one I'm glad I got to try. As with so many of the C&D blends, that name has intrigued me for years. Never bought any because I just figured it wasn't my bag for the most part. Thanks for the experience Jeff. I will definately finish off the rest of the sample.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Most of you who know me know that I don't usually air my problems out in the forums, but I really owe you all an apology, and I hope you can understand. I realize I haven't been here the last three weeks or so, but I had four deaths to deal with...the first was a great guy who lived back where I moved from last year. He was an incredible guitarist who gave up a career in a metal band that's now pretty well known so that he could move back north to take care of his autistic chldren. A half hour after I got back, my phone rang with news of my sister, her new boyfriend, and my 15 year old niece (her daughter), who were murdered by her ex in South Carolina. 

I really apologize for not being here, but I've been a bit messed up for a little while, and I just needed to focus on that to try to get past it. Even as I write it now, I'm still pretty stunned.

I'm sitting here not knowing what else I can say...so I'll just tell you all how sorry I am and hope that I didn't hold things up for anyone.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. That's one rough period. I sure hope things go better for you now, and the last thing I'd worry about at a time like this is not posting on an internet forum, even this one. My condolences.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for your losses, John. Don't worry about the challenge or this forum right now. Besides, I smoked up all the tobacco I was going to send you, anyway. 

Take care! I think I speak for the entire community when I say "if you need us, holler. We'll be there".


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Wow. That's one rough period. I sure hope things go better for you now, and the last thing I'd worry about at a time like this is not posting on an internet forum, even this one. My condolences.


Exactly. If I've ever heard a good enough reason this is it. Just forget about this whole deal and get your affairs lined out brother. We'll be here when your ready and have time again.

Besides, I have the strangest feeling that dmkerr is going to be very busy blind reviewing pipe tobacco soon enough. :dunno:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

------------------------------------

*Place & Date: *This afternoon in my office
*Tobacco: *Sample C from commonsenseman
*Tobacco Cut*: Flake
*Cut Width:* 1 1/2 inches or so
*Cut Length:* Around 3 inches
*Ingredients: *Virgina and a light touch of perique

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 6
*Condition *(humidity level): 6
*Smell*: 6
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 6
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 6
*Taste*: 4
*Room Note/Aroma*: 4
*Consistency of taste*: 6
*Combustion*: 6
*Humidity during smoke*: 6
*Tongue irritations*: 4
*Throat irritation*: 6
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6
*After-taste/Finish*: 4
*quality-price rapport*: 6

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_x__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* __89__

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: This was a lighter flavored Va. tobacco. It is the hayish/grassy type of Va. vs. the tangy figgy dark Va. or the citrusy Va. The sample also had a light touch of perique I believe but it was very subdued and very much in the background. It had a nice bit of sweetness and is definately something I would smoke, and do I think, though it's been a while since I've had any open.

I'm pretty sure that this is *Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake*.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> *Tobacco: *Sample C from commonsenseman
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is *Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake*.


Sample C is Orlik Golden Sliced, which I believe is rumored to have just a slight hint of Perique in it. Great job!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Sample C is Orlik Golden Sliced, which I believe is rumored to have just a slight hint of Perique in it. Great job!


I'll be. :-x

I had OGS on the mind when I looked at this and smelled the flake before rubbing it out. It's probably been a year or better since I've had any but I remember it being very citrusy in flavor to me and when I got no citrus notes at all whatsoever I abandoned the OGS notion even though the flakes are the perfect size and color and started thinking elsewhere.

I really like doing and watching these reviews. I was just sure I nailed this one though.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Interesting review. This was actually Mac Baren Navy Flake that was rubbed out before being put in the mason jar last year.


I would have never guessed. Man, that one threw me.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I'll be. :-x
> 
> I had OGS on the mind when I looked at this and smelled the flake before rubbing it out. It's probably been a year or better since I've had any but I remember it being very citrusy in flavor to me and when I got no citrus notes at all whatsoever I abandoned the OGS notion even though the flakes are the perfect size and color and started thinking elsewhere.
> 
> I really like doing and watching these reviews. I was just sure I nailed this one though.


Is it possible that because you smoked it in a VAPer pipe (I'm just guessing) you got a little Perique ghost? I've actually never noticed the citrus flavor in OGS, it tastes sweet, but no fruit. You did pretty dang good though, that's about how I'd describe this stuff too.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Is it possible that because you smoked it in a VAPer pipe (I'm just guessing) you got a little Perique ghost? I've actually never noticed the citrus flavor in OGS, it tastes sweet, but no fruit. You did pretty dang good though, that's about how I'd describe this stuff too.


Well, I don't think so, but I wouldn't completely discount the theory either. I only smoked one bowl before the review was posted and it was in Castello 4K Sea Rock bulldog I just picked up at the Chicago show a couple weeks ago new and unsmoked. I don't remember what all I've smoked in it to be honest, but it's only been about 5 or 6 bowls. I know a couple were AnniKake, one or two were the F&T Cut Blended Plug I sent you, and now the OGS. I think that's the only blends it's had in it so far but I may be forgetting something. I know I haven't had anything high on the perique content yet though. I am admittedly bad at picking perique out of blends even though I love smoking Va.'s and VaPer's. I usually don't put much concern in picking out contents of a blend and am more of a this is something I like or something I don't like guy.

As for the citrus flavors I remember OGS having, I smoked a second bowl of the sample after your reveal in a Tinsky tankard that I was constantly smoking when I was last smoking the OGS and still no citrus hints at all to me. In fact, the review in the Tinsky vs. Castello would be virtually identical. Not sure what the deal is with it, but I have a very strong memory at the time I was familiarizing with OGS of it tasting citrusy to me then. I'm so sure because I remember it being one of the first Va.'s I finally got those tastes from and therefore understanding that flavor description better. Who knows. :crazy:

Anyway, one thing I want to work in here mainly for those who don't really know me is that this discussion is not because I think I can identify any pipe tobacco known to man due to my superior palate and tasting abilities. I actually feel I'm very poor at this game and as stated above consider myself an "it's good buy more" or "I don't like this" type of pipesmoker. Just wanted to get that in here because I didn't want this discussion to come across like that. The blind reviews are a great tool and I think a lot of us learn more smoking pipe tobacco like this with no pre-conceived notions of good, bad, cheap, aged, expensive, rare, or whatever else we think while smoking blends of known origin and content. I know I enjoy doing it anyway. I guess it may be a fault that I have in this hobby, but I pay so much more attention and notice so much more when doing these reviews than any other time with my pipes and tobaccos.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Well, I don't think so, but I wouldn't completely discount the theory either. I only smoked one bowl before the review was posted and it was in Castello 4K Sea Rock bulldog I just picked up at the Chicago show a couple weeks ago new and unsmoked. I don't remember what all I've smoked in it to be honest, but it's only been about 5 or 6 bowls. I know a couple were AnniKake, one or two were the F&T Cut Blended Plug I sent you, and now the OGS. I think that's the only blends it's had in it so far but I may be forgetting something. I know I haven't had anything high on the perique content yet though. I am admittedly bad at picking perique out of blends even though I love smoking Va.'s and VaPer's. I usually don't put much concern in picking out contents of a blend and am more of a this is something I like or something I don't like guy.
> 
> As for the citrus flavors I remember OGS having, I smoked a second bowl of the sample after your reveal in a Tinsky tankard that I was constantly smoking when I was last smoking the OGS and still no citrus hints at all to me. In fact, the review in the Tinsky vs. Castello would be virtually identical. Not sure what the deal is with it, but I have a very strong memory at the time I was familiarizing with OGS of it tasting citrusy to me then. I'm so sure because I remember it being one of the first Va.'s I finally got those tastes from and therefore understanding that flavor description better. Who knows. :crazy:
> 
> Anyway, one thing I want to work in here mainly for those who don't really know me is that this discussion is not because I think I can identify any pipe tobacco known to man due to my superior palate and tasting abilities. I actually feel I'm very poor at this game and as stated above consider myself an "it's good buy more" or "I don't like this" type of pipesmoker. Just wanted to get that in here because I didn't want this discussion to come across like that. The blind reviews are a great tool and I think a lot of us learn more smoking pipe tobacco like this with no pre-conceived notions of good, bad, cheap, aged, expensive, rare, or whatever else we think while smoking blends of known origin and content. I know I enjoy doing it anyway. I guess it may be a fault that I have in this hobby, but I pay so much more attention and notice so much more when doing these reviews than any other time with my pipes and tobaccos.


I'm not one to talk, I thought there were Orientals in Kingfisher :dunno:

I totally agree about the like it/don't like it thing. That's what pipe smoking really boils down to anyway. Who cares what the ingredients are in a certain blend, it's all about whether you like it or not. I'm smoked plenty of blends that have all the right ingredients, but they just don't do anything for me. Looking at a blend blind really allows us to see it for what it really is, not try to like something just because it's highly rated.

I still think you hit the nail on the head with OGS though. Perhaps there are no citrus notes in there, & it was made up by the first person to ever review it? Maybe the description on the back of the tin makes us think we taste something we don't? The mind is a powerful thing. I'm just spit-balling here anyway, don't take anything I say as absolute fact. That goes for tobacco reviews as well. Just because I don't taste something doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know; OGS was the first tobacco I smoked in which I _did_ taste the citrus notes. although it's more of a "lemon Pledge" taste (or similar to that smell) than actual fruit. Maybe it's just an individual palate thing.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

This was one of the first VA's I ever tried, and I don't recall citrus flavor.

I recall it being very grassy, and hay like. Occasionally like a lemon type taste and sour at times. I had smoked it in a meer and I recall not liking it at all. 

Think its the same stuff, Red Tin, right?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Sample one second bowl. 
It appears I was right, I really did need to give this another try. On the second bowl I noticed a lot more complexities then the last time. The smokeyness was still there obviously but I got a bit of a sweet note more syrupy than sugar cane, and floral notes. It went from a scratch my head blend to a very relaxing smoke. The chocolate was gone which leads me to believe that some how I got a cob flavored with chocolate since everything I smoke in it seems to taste of chocolate. This didn't make me want to hunt down the manufactorer and pledge my soul to them but I would buy this if I find it on a random visit to a store. 
A note about the aftertaste. I didn't say anything about it before but the aftertaste is just bad. It reminds me of a smoked cheddar I once bought that tasted like it was smoked by encasing it in burning leaves. I'm hopeful that a coffee would help that out but I think you should know.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I don't know; OGS was the first tobacco I smoked in which I _did_ taste the citrus notes. although it's more of a "lemon Pledge" taste (or similar to that smell) than actual fruit. Maybe it's just an individual palate thing.


Me too originally. I smoked my first and the citrus taste was very prevelant to me. Not something I was searching for or thinking of. It hit me head on with a citrus tang.



Mr.Lordi said:


> This was one of the first VA's I ever tried, and I don't recall citrus flavor.
> 
> I recall it being very grassy, and hay like. Occasionally like a lemon type taste and sour at times. I had smoked it in a meer and I recall not liking it at all.
> 
> Think its the same stuff, Red Tin, right?


Yup, same stuff. Very grassy and hay like is how this tasted to me yesterday as well. Even after I knew what it was and smoked a second bowl trying to taste citrusy....nada. It's a shame too as a remember liking this alot better that way.

I wonder if age plays some role here? I'm pretty sure I've downed three tins of OGS. of those, at least one was 5 years plus old that I bought from another member here at about the time I bought the Tinsky I remember doing all this tasting in. At one point, I thought I was going to dedicate that pipe to this blend and then realized I'm too poor to dedicate pipes to one blend and also there are too many blends I want to try.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Uelrindru said:


> Sample one second bowl.
> It appears I was right, I really did need to give this another try. On the second bowl I noticed a lot more complexities then the last time. The smokeyness was still there obviously but I got a bit of a sweet note more syrupy than sugar cane, and floral notes. It went from a scratch my head blend to a very relaxing smoke. The chocolate was gone which leads me to believe that some how I got a cob flavored with chocolate since everything I smoke in it seems to taste of chocolate. This didn't make me want to hunt down the manufactorer and pledge my soul to them but I would buy this if I find it on a random visit to a store.
> A note about the aftertaste. I didn't say anything about it before but the aftertaste is just bad. It reminds me of a smoked cheddar I once bought that tasted like it was smoked by encasing it in burning leaves. I'm hopeful that a coffee would help that out but I think you should know.


Sample 1 is Krumble Kake from Smoker's Haven (blended by J. F. Germain & Son).

Sorry 'bout the aftertaste. I'd never noticed it, but everyone's palate is different.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Pipe Organist said:


> Sample 1 is Krumble Kake from Smoker's Haven (blended by J. F. Germain & Son).
> 
> Sorry 'bout the aftertaste. I'd never noticed it, but everyone's palate is different.


No worries, smoked items are very hit or miss for me so latakia blends tend to be that way too. I either LOVE them or can't stand them. Besides this is about broadening our horizons and trying things we never have, or looking at them in a new light. That light isn't always good, and that isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I just smoked a bowl of OGS to see what I could find. I think I am going insane because towards the end I SWORE I tasted some citrus. My mind is playing tricks on me again. One thing is for sure though, It sure is tasty stuff. I like it a lot.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I could see where you could get citrus from it. I usually almost taste lemonade or really want lemonda whenever I smoke a good VA so it could be your mind asserting flavors you think should be there. You do it with sounds all the time why would flavors be different?


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Finally opened up one of my blind taste test samples from PinkFloydFan:

Sample A: Smells and tastes like what I have up to this point assumed to be Latakia, though in my noobness I may be completely wrong about that. About a quarter of the way into the bowl I notice a bit of spiciness, maybe perique? all in all a solid smoke.

Can't wait for Vin to get on here and tell me how wrong I am about what I'm tasting.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Never got around to the Orlik Golden Sliced, but did finish off the day with a tasty bowl of LTF and then a nightcap of SJF

Woops. Wrong thread. Just pretend you are reading the "Tonights Smoke II- For Pipes" thread.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

MattBrooklyn said:


> Finally opened up one of my blind taste test samples from PinkFloydFan:
> 
> Sample A: Smells and tastes like what I have up to this point assumed to be Latakia, though in my noobness I may be completely wrong about that. About a quarter of the way into the bowl I notice a bit of spiciness, maybe perique? all in all a solid smoke.
> 
> Can't wait for Vin to get on here and tell me how wrong I am about what I'm tasting.


Sup Matt 
You are not a noob. you're just refining your tastebuds and expanding your tobacco knowledgebase.. You were quite on with your description.
And the latakia pick-up. 
I didnt give you something easy.. Unless you have smoked it before . LOL

It is enjoyed by many pipers here on Puff.

Here's the descriptive of "G.L. Pease Westminster "

The very essence of the traditional English mixture; rich, elegant, refined, and exquisitely balanced. New World red Virginias are enhanced with a gentle caress of bright leaf, then lavishly seasoned with rich oriental tobaccos and generous measures of noble Cyprus mountain Latakia. Westminster is a satisfying blend, presenting layers of flavor to delight the senses and develop in the bowl. A perfect everyday English mixture. Full-bodied.

Enjoy bro. 
I'll pack a bowl of your sample "A" Right now.. LOL

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm. 

Matts Sample "A".. 

A ketchupy smell in the bag. Nicely dried ribbon cut leafs light brown in color and some darker brown / light black cuts in it as well. 
I don't think I have smoked it before.

It will go in one of my seasoned gentlemen cobs.

I detect a little latakia in here, not much .. Not strong at all. 
Little to no perique, not very spicy at all. Maybe a little. 
Cavendesh in here too ... I smell. 

It's an english based something. Maybe with some oriental leaf, even some Kentucky? I feel like its cased with something as well as there is a creamy residue on the exhale. 

Not much new as I got halfway through the bowl. cant really tell. 
The room note aint bad. Kinda perfumy.. 

Nice burn on the stuff.

Not much vitamin N.. Pretty mild. 

Not bad, But I dont think I would buy it. 

Sometimes it can be difficult as not all leaf types taste identical ..
One perique can taste a bit different then another. 


You got me bro. :noidea: 

Lay it on me. I proclaim my noobnessness to this blend.

Vin


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Matts Sample "A"..
> 
> ...


That was Nat Sherman #536 blend: 'brings together the finest mellow, Georgian, Virginias, black Cavendish, Mexican burleys and Cyprus Latakia's, while evoking an exotic flair uniquely it's own.'

I went into that shop a few weeks ago when I first joined this forum and asked if they made a Va/Per. They handed me this stuff... (wtf?)


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Last night I smoked sample B from owaindav, it is a light English with Virginas and Latakia. I like my Englishes pretty dry so I let the bag sit open for a while to dry this out. When I am in the mood for an English, I want a big one, I want all that smokey, horse barn flavor and lots of it. This was was pretty light, I would recommend this tobacco to someone who is new to latakia and not sure if they care for it. It lit easily and burned well with minimal relights. Obviously you could taste the latakia in it but also some dry brisket flavors too. The room note was nice not as smokey as other English tobaccos. I am interested to find out what this is and then smoke another bowl knowing that. 

I know I have never smoked this particular blend before, so this is a complete guess, but I am going to go with Squadron Leader.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

MattBrooklyn said:


> That was Nat Sherman #536 blend: 'brings together the finest mellow, Georgian, Virginias, black Cavendish, Mexican burleys and Cyprus Latakia's, while evoking an exotic flair uniquely it's own.'
> 
> I went into that shop a few weeks ago when I first joined this forum and asked if they made a Va/Per. They handed me this stuff... (wtf?)


Ahh , would have never guessed that one bro..
My brother loves Nat Sherman "509".. It is so sweet and heavily cased , I think its like taking a spoonful of pancake syrup every puff.
But to each is own.. 
Everyone can puff what they enjoy.

Glad you enjoyed the Stonehaven.. 
You will enjoy the A- KAKE too. 
If your strong willed, you may be able to avoid the A-Kake zombification process that many here have succumbed to.. Myself included.. LOL

Just avoid conversations with Jeff about the pleasures of the Kake.. He takes great pleasure in his subtle and subliminal messages. 
Before you know it.. You'll need to buy it buy the pound for fear of running out and when you onlky have about 8oz. left.. panic attack time.
Just ask WWhermit. He had to calm me down the other day...

But have no fear.. there is a good A-Kake support group here. LOL

Vin


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Last night I smoked sample B from owaindav, it is a light English with Virginas and Latakia. I like my Englishes pretty dry so I let the bag sit open for a while to dry this out. When I am in the mood for an English, I want a big one, I want all that smokey, horse barn flavor and lots of it. This was was pretty light, I would recommend this tobacco to someone who is new to latakia and not sure if they care for it. It lit easily and burned well with minimal relights. Obviously you could taste the latakia in it but also some dry brisket flavors too. The room note was nice not as smokey as other English tobaccos. I am interested to find out what this is and then smoke another bowl knowing that.
> 
> I know I have never smoked this particular blend before, so this is a complete guess, but I am going to go with Squadron Leader.


Good review. You are correct, it's a lighter english. I'm not sure who the blender is but it comes from Abenaki Tobacco online. It's called Turkish Balkan. This was fun!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've just finished a bowl of sample #3 from Unoriginal Username. It is a mild and subtle aromatic. Lots of dark cavendish, some of which is sweet would be my guess. Also a good portion of some medium brown coarse cut leaf.










The pouch aroma on this one was subtle but gave what I could discern as notes of caramel, vanilla, and perhaps a touch of buttered rum. My wife said it reminded her of creme brulee.

It was on the moist side, as many aromatics are, so it required a bit of drying. It loaded easily and took a few attempts to get the top charred. Once charred, it lit well and burned well.

To me this was a very mild smoke. I reminded me of a light version of Trout Stream. A bit on the light side for my taste, but a nice and easy smoke.

As for a guess...I'm gonna say Vanilla custard. How far off am I on this one?


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> As for a guess...I'm gonna say Vanilla custard. How far off am I on this one?


That is Captain Cool by mcclelland.

I received that as a gift and it is too mild for me.

Hopefully i will get to the other two samples, you sent me, this weekend.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so i have been i little under the weather but no i am back and ready to PUFF....
So

WWhermit sent me some generous samples and tasters....I tasted #1.....Thought it was CORNELL & DEIHL PIRATE CAKE....but turned out to be *C&D's Kajun Kake.....

S*o now on to #2....photos attached...I hope....

This one me likey....a lot.
It's and english blend....super smooth...real tasty....hints of *Latakia on the back side **but nothing major....
I'll finish this bowl and make a guess.

happy puffing this evening.
*


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

pdx said:


> Ok so i have been i little under the weather but no i am back and ready to PUFF....
> So
> 
> WWhermit sent me some generous samples and tasters....I tasted #1.....Thought it was CORNELL & DEIHL PIRATE CAKE....but turned out to be *C&D's Kajun Kake.....*
> ...


Glad you like that one. I only had 1 tin of that one, will absolutely order more on my next installment. Waiting for the guess...

Also, I've started digging into your *5 samples* that you sent me!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

So WWhermit's Sample#2.....the bowl smoked full all the way down to the last puff...A real smooth almost perfect balance of Virginia/ maybe Turkish....and some adequate dose of Latakia.....

Esoterica Penzance?......

Sorry about my reviews fellas....
As I have mentioned before
I used to smoke w/ my Gramps back in the day, (he only smokes Lane's 1-Q) 
So this time around, years later....I have ventured on to other blends.
Thanks all to have helped me along the way to this oh so eye opening experience. 
IndigoSmoke for the many NPS samples....esp the Stonehaven...
MarcC for the frog sample...
and of course 
Wwhermit's s generous samples and dangerously addictive AnnyKake.

Thanks guys.

This blind taste test was fun.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

pdx said:


> Ok so i have been i little under the weather but no i am back and ready to PUFF....
> So
> 
> WWhermit sent me some generous samples and tasters....I tasted #1.....Thought it was CORNELL & DEIHL PIRATE CAKE....but turned out to be *C&D's Kajun Kake.....*
> ...


Your second sample, Mr. PDX was *Seattle Pipe Club's Plum Pudding*, available and blended by pipesandcigars.com. Glad you enjoyed it, I like it very much too!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry no pics for this review. My crackberry is being an asshole.


Tonight I tried the "Tagalong #2".

this review will not be very good because I believe this was an english blend and i have very little experience with English blends. 

This tobacco was pressed into a cake. It looked so good sitting in the baggie!!

The smell of the tobacco was sweet. I was very confused by this. I could not figure out what type of tobacco this even was. I almost guessed it as a slightly cased burley.

Once I lit my pipe I knew the flavored as it reminded me of a house blend english i have had in the past. The taste it leaves in my mouth is hard to describe. 

If this review is way off it will show what a noob I really am! 

This was not a bad tobacco. I will smoke the rest of the sample that was sent to me. But after that i probably will not buy this tobacco.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> Your second sample, Mr. PDX was *Seattle Pipe Club's Plum Pudding*, available and blended by pipesandcigars.com. Glad you enjoyed it, I like it very much too!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


ah interesting....never had it...or thought to try it. :noidea:
Thanks for blind sample #2. Might be in the TAD box soon.

Have you any guesses as to yours?

and by the way....made a larger than usual order from PipesandCigars.com...I'll bet you know what's on it's way....
Sheesh...that "A(crack)Kake was divine.
Thanks a ton


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Unoriginal Username said:


> Sorry no pics for this review. My crackberry is being an asshole.
> 
> Tonight I tried the "Tagalong #2".
> 
> ...


This one was Anniversary Kake. It is definitely an interesting and appealing presentation in the sliced cake form, eh?

I was not thrilled with this stuff the first couple of bowls I smoked. Nothing bad, but I didn't get what all the buzz was about. I left it alone for awhile and came back to find something much more enjoyable than what I remembered. YMMV. Some here are smitten by it. Others can take it or leave it. As for me, the more I smoke it, the more I love it.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

pdx said:


> ah interesting....never had it...or thought to try it. :noidea:
> Thanks for blind sample #2. Might be in the TAD box soon.
> 
> Have you any guesses as to yours?
> ...


Glad to hear you liked at least one of you samples, possibly enough for a future order.

And regarding the Anniversary Krack...remember, don't take all of it. Leave enough for the rest of us please!!

I'll be diving into the other samples over the next 3 days, which I have off.

Sample #C we know is the 4noggins Britt's Balkan, very good, a pleasant surprise.

Sample #E, based on the texture, smell, etc, I will guess without smoking first to be Peterson's Perfect Plug.

I'll take a photo or 2 and do a respectable review in a couple days.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I was not thrilled with this stuff the first couple of bowls I smoked. Nothing bad, but I didn't get what all the buzz was about.


Man...that was a blend i really wanted to try (BTW thanks for the excellent samples so far!!).

I was hoping that is what it was before i smoked it. Then after i was hoping it wasnt so my illusions of grandeur would not be shattered!

Your quote (above) explains my feeling perfectly.

I will finish the sample and see if my ideas about it change.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

------------------------------------

*Place & Date: *Past few days in my office and while mowing the yard this evening
*Tobacco: *Sample D from commonsenseman
*Tobacco Cut*: Flake
*Cut Width:* 3/4 inch or so (Looks like flakes broke in two though)
*Cut Length:* Around 2-2 1/2 inches
*Ingredients: *Virgina and a light touch of perique

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 6
*Condition *(humidity level): 6
*Smell*: 6
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 6
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 6
*Taste*: 6
*Room Note/Aroma*: 4
*Consistency of taste*: 6
*Combustion*: 6
*Humidity during smoke*: 6
*Tongue irritations*: 6
*Throat irritation*: 6
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6
*After-taste/Finish*: 6
*quality-price rapport*: 6

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_x__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* __95__

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: I found this blend to be quite similiar to the Orlik Golden Sliced sample. It was richer and deeper in flavor, not by miles, but worth noting. Just kinda seemed like the rough edges weren't so apparent really. After the last one I think I'm gonna just skip taking a guess at this one other than to say it's good quality smoke and I would definately recommend it.

Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Another great review Mag, this one was Luxury Navy Flake, one of my favorite VA/Pers BTW. 

Glad it held up to your intense scrutiny: :wink:

I'm excited to hear what you think of the last sample.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> Glad to hear you liked at least one of you samples, possibly enough for a future order.
> 
> And regarding the Anniversary Krack...remember, don't take all of it. Leave enough for the rest of us please!!
> 
> ...


Yep...of course Sample E was Peterson's Perfect Plug...that one was easy.

we all ought to use ultramag's template for our Baccy reviews...complete, easy to read....to the point....I like it.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

------------------------------------

*Place & Date: *Last night and tonight in my office 
*Tobacco: *Sample B from commonsenseman
*Tobacco Cut*: Flake
*Cut Width:* 3/4 inch or so 
*Cut Length:* Around 2 inches
*Ingredients: *Virgina and ???

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 6
*Condition *(humidity level): 6
*Smell*: 6
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 4
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 6
*Taste*: 6
*Room Note/Aroma*: 6
*Consistency of taste*: 4
*Combustion*: 6
*Humidity during smoke*: 6
*Tongue irritations*: 4
*Throat irritation*: 6
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6
*After-taste/Finish*: 6
*quality-price rapport*: 6

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_x__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* __91__

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions: I'm really at a loss to give this one much of a "review". I enjoyed it as it was quite enjoyable everytime I had a bowl. I think it was an aged at least 5 years Va. and everything has mellowed and melded nicely. So much so, that I don't seem to be able to put my finger on anything. This one also irritated my tongue and the roof of my mouth somewhat. Not sure if my chemistry and it just doesn't agree or if it is a little wetter than it seems from the "pouch".

Speaking of the "pouch", the "pouch" aroma of this blend is sinful. It has a smell that reminds of this hot tea mix my Mom makes at Thanksgiving and Christmas time. Anyway, the tell tale white streaks on these flakes have me scouring my mind for something that reminded me of one of the Samuel Gawith blends I have tried. I just can't pick one out and am at a loss with this one.

My official guess based on the white streaking throughout the flakes.....a 5+ year old *Samuel Gawith *blend I can't detect. :frusty:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

pdx said:


> we all ought to use ultramag's template for our Baccy reviews...complete, easy to read....to the point....I like it.


I appreciate the compliment and whole-heartedly agree this should be used as a forum standard for reviewing tobacco. That being said though, I can't take credit for the template as it is a throwback from the old days of the CS pipe forum. IIRC, we stole it fair and square from somewhere else I think. I believe some changes were made to what we found to make it a little more us after some discussion is all. :hmm:

I think it goes a long way to bringing the reviews of multiple reviewer's into a more cohesive and useful body of work. Also, for those looking for opinions on different tobaccos they may want to try it's much easier to relate my review of "x" to your review of "x" if they're in the same format and actually quantified some way as the total points rated out of 100 does IMO.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Another great review Mag. This one was a little more tricky I guess, especially since it's so old. It's actually Butera Dark Stoved from July of '98. It smelled a lot like a McClelland VA to me, it also had that McClelland VA "tang". The streaks would definitely throw you off, makes it look like an SG blend, apparently they're not the only ones that develop crystals though. I totally agree with the tongue/mouth irritation too, another telltale sign of it being a McClelland VA, they all irritate me a little.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

After a brief hiatus due to a filthy sinus infection, and then some pressing choir directing obligations, I finally have gotten around to breaking into Uelrindru's "sample 3."

I've realized in reading the other contributions to this thread that I completely blew the purpose of this "blind taste challenge." I thought it was mostly "try it and rate it on it's own merits" and partially an attempt to ID the samples by blender and blend. I'm not at all good at ID-ing by blender and blend, so if that was part of the game, I do apologize.

Now, onto my review.

In the bag, sample 3 is what I would call a "loose cut" (although Mac Baren seems to be the only company that uses this description. As a side note, I'm now a bit confused over classifications of tobacco types. For instance, many times over at tobaccoreviews.com tobaccos are ID'd as "broken flake", when I would have guessed them to be "ribbon cut." I thought broken flake was slices or flakes that had been partially crumbled, but were still in larger pieces, while "ribbon cut" were strands of loose tobacco of various sizes. I'll start another thread to discuss this.)

The baccy itself is relatively light in color; I'm guessing that it's a burley of some type. In the bag it has a sweet aroma, so there is some kind of topping or casing present, but I can't call it vanilla, carmel or honey, it's just sweet. It's also fairly moist, but not sticky. I can't tell if there's a great deal of PG in it, but the first light did produce the tell-tale tang and bite on the back of the tongue that for me means PG.

It burns fairly well, producing a dark, clumping ash. The sweetness of the casing is very obvious; this is an aromatic, no doubt about it. I smoked it about halfway and had to put it down. I decided to leave the rest for later. Upon return, it relit well, no aggressive bite, and the casing had not burned off. This seems to be fairly low in "vitamin N".

The room note is also pleasant, and reminded me of (oddly) the buttery sugar smell one gets when baking sugar cookies.

I can't guess the exact blend or blender, but I'm guessing that it's another house blend from pipesandcigars or a similar tobacco house.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump:

Did this thread get abandoned? I posted my review a couple of days ago, but haven't read any replies or additional posts or reviews from other participants.

Just wondering.:dunno:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Pipe Organist said:


> :bump:
> 
> Did this thread get abandoned?


It shouldn't have. There are still those with obligations to fill to one another. :ask:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, ok. I've been running around like crazy, but finally got to try samples A and B from PDX. Quick reviews.

Sample A. A light english blend, I can see virginia, latakia, maybe some burley in there. It came very dry, almost to the point of crunchy. Drier than I prefer blends to be, but it loaded into the pipe easily enough, and lit easily.

The english flavor was mild, and lasted as the predominent flavor for the first 1/2 of the bowl. After that, it faded into the background. Or more accurately, the bowl lost it's flavor after the first 1/2. It still remained a good smoke, just not as strong.

It was smooth overall. I'd give it a 5/10.

Sample B. This was a strange one. It seems to be mostly VA with a bit of perique, but at times you get some type of topping drifting in. It's a broken flake similar to Fillmore consistency. Not too dry, loads and lights easily enough. At first it had a sour taste, but that faded within a minute, and turned into a smooth smoke, with a spicyness drifting in and out, and a sweetness playing around there too. Not sure if I like this one, because I couldn't get a handle on it. Could have been me, could have been the baccy. I'd give it 4.5/10, but would try it again, just to get a better grab on it.

Sample C was 4noggins Balkan.

Sample E was PPP.

I've enjoyed this thus far, but it shows that I'm still learning about tobacco and it's interplay. I've yet to try Sample D, which I'll get to within the next day or two.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Last, but not least, Sample D.

It was another english, or an english dominated blend. Coarse cut broken flake, smooth latakia. I enjoyed this one the most out of all samples. Good, smooth smoke, easy to light and smoke, and had no problems puffing to the end. Complex, but one that you can enjoy without thought. Just enough sweetness for me. (I lean more towards sweet than spicy in my tobacco choices.)

I'm anxious to hear what samples A, B, and D are!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> Last, but not least, Sample D.
> 
> It was another english, or an english dominated blend. Coarse cut broken flake, smooth latakia. I enjoyed this one the most out of all samples. Good, smooth smoke, easy to light and smoke, and had no problems puffing to the end. Complex, but one that you can enjoy without thought. Just enough sweetness for me. (I lean more towards sweet than spicy in my tobacco choices.)
> 
> ...


#A)GLP Ashburry...i just couldn't get this one to take...never liked it. Some people do though.

#B)Mastro De Paja-Milano...yeah sorry it was a little dry....

#C)4noggins.com Britts Balkin....new to me, I seem to like it at times.

#D)Rich's Smoking Wicked...a daily smoke...

#E)Peterson Perfect plugg....you knew this one

better samples next time...promise....I have made new baccy orders.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Pipe Organist said:


> After a brief hiatus due to a filthy sinus infection, and then some pressing choir directing obligations, I finally have gotten around to breaking into Uelrindru's "sample 3."
> 
> I've realized in reading the other contributions to this thread that I completely blew the purpose of this "blind taste challenge." I thought it was mostly "try it and rate it on it's own merits" and partially an attempt to ID the samples by blender and blend. I'm not at all good at ID-ing by blender and blend, so if that was part of the game, I do apologize.
> 
> ...


That was sterling 1776 Bostonian. It reminded me a LOT of vanilla when I first tried it. It's a neat little baccy that I have enjoyed thoroughly. I'm surprised you didn't get any of the latakia in it although there certainly could have been more there for my tastes.'
If you liked the sugar cookie baking taste might I recommend you try some Hal o the Wynd. It is crazy good and has that same flavor though it's natural and it's an awesome tobacco, see my review http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/269790-rattrays-hal-o-wynd.html


----------

